# Drive Pulley Alignment Craftsman 5/23 6 speed C950-52672-7



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

I picked up a Craftsman a little while ago and the previous owner complained the drive belt keeps slipping off. Once I finally had the chance to look at it I noticed the spring for the drive pulley is missing. 

I've since gotten the spring and installed it. Drove it around the driveway probably got my neighbors worried there's a storm coming. 

The pulley and friction disk seem to have a lot of play. Although it runs fine now, you can see in the pictures and 
 [Video] that because of the play the pulley ends up on a slant and rubbing against the spring. Eventually that spring will grind down and fall out again. 

The belt is also not in great shape. I picked one up but don't want to install it before I fix the pulley issue.

Would it be a bearing or something that needs to be replaced to get rid of the excess play?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF SkyLight62


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

Also the blower does not move in the first forward speed. Works in the rest forward and reverse.


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

I'll have to find time to take it apart to know for sure but I'm guessing its either the roller bearing (part no 7287) or Traction Hex Shaft (part no 7091)


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/cr...1/0071/536/model-C950524759/0247/1507200.html


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

I had the chance to use this blower last two weekends. I did not end up doing any repairs on the play in the pulley yet but the spring is holding for now. It starts up great on the first pull. 


It takes a bit of effort to get the tracks going though. It's hessistent to move intialially but if you give it a push it will start moving freely afterwards. Does anybody have an idea as to why that may be?


It also does not throw the snow very far. I don't know if that's normal for this size machine or it needs some work on the impeller.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tho


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

Had the chance to look into this last weekend. The belt on the impeller drive needed tighenting. It now throws further.


It could not handle the heavy wet snow though. It would clog right up each time. I didn't get the chance to check the friction wheel position but it does seem like it needs adjustment as well for it to move properly.


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

Upon pre-inspection this weekend before using the blower I noticed there was a piece of scrap metal stuck behind the right side auger and it caused the shear bolt to snap. Which is probably why it wasn't throwing very well last week.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Those Sears track machines always get the shafts rusted to the plastic drive cogs, and just barely will move under power as they get worse. I just pulled the tracks off of a very lightly used machine that were totally rusted and barely moving, and replaced them with wheels and SnoHogs from a more modern Noma...a world of difference.....Mine is a 10 32 and won't throw well either.....an impeller kit if I keep it.


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

I replaced the missing shear bolt last weekend. It throws much better now with the new shear bolt and impeller belt tightening. 

The tracks need some servicing. The gear selector was also getting jammed at times for some reason.


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

So the gear selector just needed some lubricant in order to be able to slide freely. It's moving freely now. 

The issue with the machine not moving correctly is related to the drive plate not being pushed up uniformly to make contact with the friction wheel. 

The plate and the pulley that it's attached to wobble quite a bit and so when I press the leaver to lift the plate to make contact with the wheel it only partially touches. 

I really need to remember to take some pictures and video in order to make the situation more clear. 

I guess I need to remove the friction wheel assembly and pull out the drive plate to see whats causing the the play. As mentioned before my guess is the traction hex shaft. I've found it has a couple of part numbers (7091, 313893, 313893MA) but I want to take it apart and be sure before I order any parts.


----------



## Leines (Dec 3, 2018)

I can’t seem to find a parts breakdown for this specific machine. Need both belts and Canadian tire is no help at all.


----------



## SkyLight62 (Oct 6, 2017)

Leines said:


> I can’t seem to find a parts breakdown for this specific machine. Need both belts and Canadian tire is no help at all.


This is the closest version I was able to find similar to the model I have. You'll have better luck contacting one of the local small enfine shops and giving them your model number to look up the parts for you than you will at Canadian Tire.

You can look at the manual for a general idea but there's no guarantee that it's going to match. I ordered a belt based off this and I think it was too small. I might have been able to get it on if I tried harder but I needed to start using the blower so I just used the old belt. Since then I never revisited trying to put on the new belt.

Craftsman 536.884811 Owner's Manual


----------

